# Emersed Moss??



## Iain Sutherland (19 Jun 2012)

Hey guys, i have a little project that i will be starting at the end of the month which ill start a journal for.  I have a plan and i will need some emersed moss.  
I know a majority of mosses will grow emersed but i am hoping to slowly remove the lid entirely, wabi kusa style with just spraying daily and i have no idea if the likes of java will take to that??? 

Any of you folk have any experience with aquatic moss in low humidity??  If not then could someone suggest a terrestrial moss that might be suitable?  
I have checked out dartfrog.co.uk but the info is very limited... or should i just take a walk and find some??

Thanks all


----------



## Eboeagles (19 Jun 2012)

A1 Matt is your man for moss questions but I've found most of them seem to do well. I've got Fissidens & Xmas moss emersed


----------



## Alastair (19 Jun 2012)

Same here, In my 5 footer I had moss grown up the tree way above water. It took on a much shorter look and I never even misted it or anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eboeagles (19 Jun 2012)

Flame moss also works pretty well!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Jun 2012)

great, thats that sorted, will try java.
cheers all


----------

